# Fabrication /cool shit built



## afharris2000 (Jul 16, 2005)

Don't know if there is a topic. So if not I thought we needed on cool shit the people fabricated


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by afharris2000_@Oct 4 2009, 11:20 AM~15263624
> *Don't know if there is a topic. So if not I thought we needed on cool shit the people fabricated
> *


outhopu started one, it was a cool idea...dont know where it went.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Sounds cool to me!


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> Sounds cool to me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 4 2009, 12:34 PM~15263716
> *outhopu started one, it was a cool idea...dont know where it went.
> *


I actually started the topic to see if anybody else thought we needed a forum for fab work. I just bumped it also.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

the soleniod plates idea has just been stolen :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

GREAT TOPIC.... LETS KEEP FEEDING THEM PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

nice topics post some more ideas guys!!!


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Oct 4 2009, 01:31 PM~15264660
> *the soleniod plates idea has just been stolen :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


No worries, that why I post things. If I could get props when people ask it was all worth it.

I made these stands. I designed and made the stands, decals and all.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 4 2009, 01:46 PM~15264475
> *I actually started the topic to see if anybody else thought we needed a forum for fab work. I just bumped it also.
> *


i think we do need a forum for fab work/Do it Yourself guides


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Oct 4 2009, 08:39 PM~15267751
> *No worries, that why I post things. If I could get props when people ask it was all worth it.
> 
> I made these stands. I designed and made the stands, decals and all.
> ...


xpeed gave me one of there lids at stuntwars last year. XF-706


i thought there were saying it would be like 2011 before they were sold in north america????? 


nice stand. crappy lids though..... just my 2 pennys


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 5 2009, 07:13 AM~15270154
> *xpeed gave me one of there lids at stuntwars last year.  XF-706
> i thought there were saying it would be like 2011 before they were sold in north america?????
> nice stand. crappy lids though..... just my 2 pennys
> *



Thanks! I've made them a few stands. I'm really proud of them.

I can't go into details, But a majority of the big name helmets are made by xpeed (or whatever the parent company called). Crazy huh.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Oct 5 2009, 07:26 AM~15270235
> *Thanks! I've made them a few stands. I'm really proud of them.
> 
> I can't go into details, But a majority of the big name helmets are made by xpeed (or whatever the parent company called). Crazy huh.
> *


true. but there owned by J-Tech and they were founded around 98 or so?


i try and stay away from the cheap helmets though. my dad once said. "if you have a $100 head, then wear a $100 helmet" :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 5 2009, 10:31 AM~15270275
> *true. but there owned by J-Tech and they were founded around 98 or so?
> i try and stay away from the cheap helmets though. my dad once said. "if you have a $100 head, then wear a $100 helmet"  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I made this to drag my frame around. since I dont have an offroad dolly


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Oct 5 2009, 08:29 AM~15270694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how often do you dragg your frame around? :cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

i also make these for the tire skates i sell


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 5 2009, 07:31 AM~15270275
> *true. but there owned by J-Tech and they were founded around 98 or so?
> i try and stay away from the cheap helmets though. my dad once said. "if you have a $100 head, then wear a $100 helmet"  :cheesy:
> *


I can't remember who owns XPEED legally. But it's the companies way of selling helmets direct to the consumer without infringing on their dealers.

It's just crazy because they make a lot of the big name helmets out there.

I agree, helmets and safety gear are worth the expense. Hospital bills are going to be a lot more than a good helmet or jacket.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Oct 5 2009, 10:56 AM~15272000
> *I can't remember who owns XPEED legally. But it's the companies way of selling helmets direct to the consumer without infringing on their dealers.
> 
> It's just crazy because they make a lot of the big name helmets out there.
> ...


ant that the truth. trust me i have the scares to prove it. 

i know for sure j-tech ownes xpeed and icon. and i am pretty sure bell... i was sponsored through icon and there over priced junk. but it was free, so i smiled and act like they were good :cheesy: 


i guess its like that company waterloo or whtever that makes craftsman and a bunch of other brands, even the cheap walmart boxes.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 5 2009, 10:23 AM~15271095
> *ok. maybe i over price my head sometimes  :0
> how often do you dragg your frame around?  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


well it was the weekend, and I went to price wheels.. way too much! so I stuck a car hood under the back and drug that sucker acrossed the yard with the truck :biggrin: 

but I will make some if I can get wheels at cost. maybe some clamp-on versions would be nice


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 5 2009, 06:33 PM~15274746
> *well it was the weekend, and I went to price wheels.. way too much! so I stuck a car hood under the back and drug that sucker acrossed the yard with the truck  :biggrin:
> 
> but I will make some if I can get wheels at cost. maybe some clamp-on versions would be nice
> *


if it works, it works.  


glad to hear you used a car hood to protect the frame. :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 5 2009, 03:33 PM~15274746
> *well it was the weekend, and I went to price wheels.. way too much! so I stuck a car hood under the back and drug that sucker acrossed the yard with the truck  :biggrin:
> 
> but I will make some if I can get wheels at cost. maybe some clamp-on versions would be nice
> *


let me know what wheels you want... i can do you better than "cost"  



> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 5 2009, 03:40 PM~15274821
> *if it works, it works.
> glad to hear you used a car hood to protect the frame. :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 5 2009, 06:51 PM~15274921
> *let me know what wheels you want... i can do you better than "cost"
> x2
> *


cosigned!!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 5 2009, 02:51 PM~15274921
> *let me know what wheels you want... i can do you better than "cost"
> x2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 5 2009, 04:03 PM~15275011
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 if i could only get yours for better than cost. you get the shipping and it will be very close :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> ok. maybe i over price my head sometimes :0
> how often do you dragg your frame around? :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> > ok. maybe i over price my head sometimes :0
> > how often do you dragg your frame around? :cheesy:
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 5 2009, 02:04 PM~15272080
> *
> i guess its like that company waterloo or whtever that makes craftsman and a bunch of other brands, even the cheap walmart boxes.
> *


waterloo makes everyones tool boxes, except Snap-On.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 5 2009, 07:33 PM~15276302
> *harbor freight sucks.
> the only thing i ever got there was an anvil, AND EVEN THAT SUCKED. :roflmao:
> i always heard of the saying "that boy could fuck up an anvil with a rubber hammer". but i see now that its true if the anvil is from harbor freight.
> *


the bolts in your foot came from harbor freight


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 5 2009, 09:35 PM~15276331
> *the bolts in your foot came from harbor freight
> *


LAWSUIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 5 2009, 07:37 PM~15276344
> *LAWSUIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


them bitches are rusting right now :0


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 5 2009, 07:37 PM~15276344
> *LAWSUIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


them bitches are rusting right now :0


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 5 2009, 09:41 PM~15276374
> *them bitches are rusting right now  :0
> *


man, id be pissed. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 5 2009, 07:51 PM~15276483
> *man, id be pissed. :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


gonna have to restore your foot in a few years


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 5 2009, 10:05 PM~15276634
> *gonna have to restore your foot in a few years
> *


i'll bead blast it.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 5 2009, 09:23 AM~15271095
> *ok. maybe i over price my head sometimes  :0
> how often do you dragg your frame around?  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Oct 5 2009, 07:52 PM~15277176-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 5 2009, 08:52 PM~15277176
> *i'll bead blast it.
> 
> 
> ...


too easy


----------



## afharris2000 (Jul 16, 2005)

Bump


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> > ok. maybe i over price my head sometimes :0
> > how often do you dragg your frame around? :cheesy:
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 5 2009, 07:52 PM~15277176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My homeboy gots ones of those, are they difficult to use for a noob?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Oct 7 2009, 05:24 PM~15294773
> *My homeboy gots ones of those, are they difficult to use for a noob?
> *


they are simple.


just hook up your air hose and add 50lbs of media inside (you just pour the bag inside).


----------



## afharris2000 (Jul 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Oct 7 2009, 01:24 PM~15294773
> *My homeboy gots ones of those, are they difficult to use for a noob?
> *


ever have any problems with it cloggong up?


----------



## afharris2000 (Jul 16, 2005)

oops wrong quote


----------



## afharris2000 (Jul 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 7 2009, 05:20 PM~15296786
> *they are simple.
> just hook up your air hose and add 50lbs of media inside (you just pour the bag inside).
> *


ever have any problems w/ it clogging up?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by afharris2000_@Oct 7 2009, 10:34 PM~15297558
> *ever have any problems with it cloggong up?
> *


i get my bead blasters from TP Tools http://www.tptools.com/
the one in the picture that posted...i used it for 3 years and never changed the media.


after about a year and a half the media was pretty dirty, but as long as I put a glove over the tip it would clear out the siphon line. i used to use it on a daily basis. they say to keep a small rubber ball on hand and use that over the tip to clear out the siphon line, but i just used the "gauntlet glove". it only takes a second or two to clear the line.


i also have a screen that fits over a 5 gallon bucket and it lets you "sift out" the media and get all the large chunks of paint and rust out (but ive never use it).




i got a brand new blaster over the summer, its the same as my old one but a little narrower (i really didnt need a 50" wide blaster to begin with).



the new one is a little over 3 foot wide.

heres a pic of the new one.


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

_*TTT*_


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

I need to build a rotisserie for my frame. Got all the material just need to get off my ass.


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Oct 4 2009, 01:51 PM~15264180
> *Sounds cool to me!
> 
> 
> ...


how much for a set of those a arms there bad ass.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Oct 8 2009, 08:32 AM~15301520
> *how much for a set of those a arms there bad ass.
> *


PM me for info. So far I have only made them for my impala. I'm making some for my Xterra (offraod).


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 7 2009, 07:42 PM~15297642
> *i get my bead blasters from TP Tools http://www.tptools.com/
> the one in the picture that posted...i used it for 3 years and never changed the media.
> after about a year and a half the media was pretty dirty, but as long as I put a glove over the tip it would clear out the siphon line. i used to use it on a daily basis. they say to keep a small rubber ball on hand and use that over the tip to clear out the siphon line, but i just used the "gauntlet glove". it only takes a second or two to clear the line.
> ...


How much something like that go for?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Oct 8 2009, 03:52 PM~15303711
> *How much something like that go for?
> *


the new one i got was a little over $500. plus truck freight.


my big one was a little over $1000, but it came with a vacuum system. the vacuum system is around $200, but you DO need it or its going to make a huge mess because the media will come out of the vent, and the cabinet has to be vented because you are dumping a lot of air into it from the air hose.


if it was air tight, it could blow out the window.

so getting a vacuum is a must, unless you go with a much smaller blaster. then you can use a shop vac.


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

ttt-good topic uffin:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Oct 8 2009, 04:48 PM~15305645
> *ttt-good topic uffin:
> *


x2000 Any more pics?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

before...









After.....


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Oct 8 2009, 06:38 PM~15306711
> *before...
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the holes?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

They werent drilled yet. They are now,that was quite a while ago


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Oct 8 2009, 06:47 PM~15306810
> *They werent drilled yet. They are now,that was quite a while ago
> *


Ohhhh I thought I was missing something.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

No holes, used jb weld to hold them on lol


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Oct 4 2009, 12:51 PM~15264180
> *Sounds cool to me!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## afharris2000 (Jul 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 8 2009, 03:54 PM~15304726
> *the new one i got was a little over $500. plus truck freight.
> my big one was a little over $1000, but it came with a vacuum system. the vacuum system is around $200, but you DO need it or its going to make a huge mess because the media will come out of the vent, and the cabinet has to be vented because you are dumping a lot of air into it from the air hose.
> if it was air tight, it could blow out the window.
> ...


my table top cabinet came from harbor freight.. it leaks sand all over the place, the window 'tear offs' always fall off, the gun that came with it sputters, and the filter stays clogged up...

It would be awsome if it was a better quality.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 5 2009, 09:35 PM~15276331
> *the bolts in your foot came from harbor freight
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Oct 4 2009, 01:53 PM~15264188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn how much for a reinforcement man?????


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 11 2009, 08:25 PM~15328203
> *my table top cabinet came from harbor freight.. it leaks sand all over the place, the window 'tear offs' always fall off, the gun that came with it sputters, and the filter stays clogged up...
> 
> It would be awsome if it was a better quality.
> *


mine came from harbor freight too, i changed the gun to a campbell hausfield. i also bawt a rigid shop vac. hooked it all up and werks great. use it all the time.


----------



## 6show4 (Dec 8, 2006)

cool topic


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 11 2009, 11:25 PM~15328203
> *my table top cabinet came from harbor freight.. it leaks sand all over the place, the window 'tear offs' always fall off, the gun that came with it sputters, and the filter stays clogged up...
> 
> It would be awsome if it was a better quality.
> *


i got a brand new blaster that i havent assembled. it also has a "wheel kit" so you can roll it around your shop.


its just like the other ones i have had, but its 34 inches wide. made by TP Tools (like my other ones).

$300 plus shipping.




heres what it looks like assembled (factory photo)










heres the entire kit


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Oct 11 2009, 11:13 PM~15329420
> *damn how much for a reinforcement man?????
> *


x2


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Oct 12 2009, 08:24 PM~15336925
> *x2
> *


What reinforcement would you like?


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Oct 12 2009, 09:34 PM~15337839
> *What reinforcement would you like?
> *


the rear axle reinforcement. I got a 72 MC


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Oct 12 2009, 09:41 PM~15337921
> *the rear axle reinforcement. I got a 72 MC
> *


I would need a 72 MC to model the reinforcement.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Oct 12 2009, 09:49 PM~15338035
> *I would need a 72 MC to model the reinforcement.
> *


dang and your in so cal. PM me about how much that would run. I may be able to come up with a list of matching rear ends.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I am local,what you need done?


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Oct 4 2009, 11:51 AM~15264180
> *Sounds cool to me!
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 12 2009, 08:38 PM~15332657
> *i got a brand new blaster that i havent assembled. it also has a "wheel kit" so you can roll it around your shop.
> its just like the other ones i have had, but its 34 inches wide. made by TP Tools (like my other ones).
> 
> ...



man thats a steal - those bitches are expensive as fuck over here in germany when u take the right ones...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Oct 13 2009, 08:22 AM~15339984
> *man thats a steal - those bitches are expensive as fuck over here in germany when u take the right ones...
> *


im sure anything made in america is more expensive in germany.


everything made in germany is more expensive in america. :biggrin: 


i would hate to see the shipping charges on something that size/weight.


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

I have the larger size scat blaster and I love it...really comes in handy


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

here is an old topic i had, most of you have seen it, just thought i would post it back up

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=429627

its the hydro rotisserie


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 13 2009, 05:10 PM~15344361
> *here is an old topic i had, most of you have seen it, just thought i would post it back up
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=429627
> ...


yea yea. you always building/fabricating some nice stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 11 2009, 10:25 PM~15328203
> *my table top cabinet came from harbor freight.. it leaks sand all over the place, the window 'tear offs' always fall off, the gun that came with it sputters, and the filter stays clogged up...
> 
> It would be awsome if it was a better quality.
> *


Those two don't usually fit into the same conversation.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 13 2009, 05:10 PM~15344361
> *here is an old topic i had, most of you have seen it, just thought i would post it back up
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=429627
> ...


SICK!.......as usual :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Oct 13 2009, 02:42 PM~15344691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

i end up making 12 of those


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 14 2009, 05:53 AM~15351431
> *:0
> 
> i end up making 12 of those
> *


wtf........thats a lot of work,props bro :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

It's more work but if done properly it greatly increases profits. You can stack cut material or set the saw up for length and make multiple cuts quickly. One off jobs require a lot of planning and hustle to make good money on them.

We never did get a video of it in action though.


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 13 2009, 05:10 PM~15344361
> *here is an old topic i had, most of you have seen it, just thought i would post it back up
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=429627
> ...


damn nice-welds are serious! you got a cnc macine to make your parts? that pin wheel was nice


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Oct 14 2009, 06:36 AM~15351830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro, just 035 mig short arc and a hand plasma. i do have a 80 ton geka iron worker that will punch holes bend and sheer plate with ease. its a life saver but i'm still pretty small time i dont have near the equipment i really need


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 13 2009, 02:42 PM~15344691
> *yea yea. you always building/fabricating some nice stuff. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Oct 13 2009, 02:48 PM~15344122
> *I have the larger size scat blaster and I love it...really comes in handy
> *


does it blast scat?


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

here are some pics of a frame stand i made using 2 engine stands and about 13 ft of 2x2 angle and some 3/8 bolts. although it doesnt spin all the way around it wont break my back during reinforcing and molding. i will take better pics once i move my car out


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Oct 16 2009, 08:03 PM~15381293
> *here are some pics of a frame stand i made using 2 engine stands and about 13 ft of 2x2 angle and some 3/8 bolts. although it doesnt spin all the way around it wont break my back during reinforcing and molding. i will take better pics once i move my car out
> 
> 
> ...


that works :biggrin: -weld some 1"x4" tube (i think thats bout rite size,but you know what i mean)to the base of the stand so its taller and you can turn it all the way-easy fix


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

This has absolutely nothing to do with lowriding but the company I used to work for full time needed a loading ramp. They looked for one pre fabbed but came up with nothing in thier price range so they asked me to build it. total length was 32 feet and needed to hold the capacity of the forklift and tires being loaded into the trailers.


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Oct 16 2009, 06:38 PM~15382006
> *This has absolutely nothing to do with lowriding but the company I used to work for full time needed a loading ramp. They looked for one pre fabbed but came up with nothing in thier price range so they asked me to build it. total length was 32 feet and needed to hold the capacity of the forklift and tires being loaded into the trailers.
> 
> 
> ...


nice ramp homie!!!


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Oct 16 2009, 05:32 PM~15381487
> *that works  :biggrin: -weld some 1"x4" tube (i think thats bout rite size,but you know what i mean)to the base of the stand so its taller and you can turn it all the way-easy fix
> *



i would but the engine stands are not mine :biggrin: i borrowed them from friends


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Oct 17 2009, 08:55 PM~15389059
> *i would but the engine stands are not mine :biggrin:  i borrowed them from friends
> *


oh hell go get a couple,there only like $65 a piece lol :biggrin:


----------



## afharris2000 (Jul 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

No more cool shit????????????????????


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Oct 20 2009, 10:05 AM~15412474
> *No more cool shit????????????????????
> *


i'm building an axel stand sorta like the ones i sell on my website but this is going to be taller.. i'm getting to lazy to bend over :uh: i will snap some pics in a day or so.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

it fully adjustable. don't mind the mess and i just spray painted it so nothing "cool" there lol. 

















i fab-ed up these holders to hold three different size axles. basically just set the axle on it an bolt down with u bolts









here is a picture to get an idea. of course the axle is bare so the part that holds the yoke is adjustable up and down. all i have left to do really is fab up my mounts to hold the factory trailing arm mounts for when i do rear end conversions, the mounts will bolt with clamp plates to the uprights.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

i got bored and made this little dude to keep out the thievs. since hydro my "guard" dog pretty much would just stand there with a wtf look on his face :angry: :biggrin: 

and i know he looks to happy to be a devel but i had a mid build design change. :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

lol i meant thieves umm that dont look right neither???????


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 20 2009, 07:10 PM~15415307
> *it fully adjustable. don't mind the mess and i just spray painted it so nothing "cool" there lol.
> 
> 
> ...


thats going to make life alot easier,always thinking bro :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

cool :biggrin: 










thieves is correct


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Oct 20 2009, 05:01 PM~15415692-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro. i actually built that little dude a couple years ago he has been on guard ever since :biggrin:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Oct 17 2009, 06:02 PM~15389092
> *oh hell go get a couple,there only like $65 a piece lol  :biggrin:
> *


That`s what I did, Stretched too. ( 8inch) :biggrin: 

















http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee69/ka...ramewrap090.jpg


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kaos283_@Oct 21 2009, 03:11 PM~15425125
> *That`s what I did, Stretched too. ( 8inch)  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


cool. just be careful because with no cross bar the frame is your support and it may flex while your wrapping it. i would connect the center with tubing if i were going to just use engine stands. :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

this i made to lift bodys with an engine hoist


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

these i made for my first ever frame wrap because back then i ws crazy tight on space

















this is not the car nor the frame, i mocked this up for pictures for my website


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

here are some of the body carts i've made over the years


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

my stunt helmet i made from a gear sprocket


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

I DID NOT MAKE THIS. and i'm sorry i cant give props to who did i just saved the picture because i liked the style


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

this is the first structural "sub frame" i had ever made for really rusted cars


----------



## Dvskings (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 22 2009, 01:42 PM~15435803
> *cool. just be careful because with no cross bar the frame is your support and it may flex while your wrapping it. i would connect the center with tubing if i were going to just use engine stands.  :thumbsup:
> *


Good looking out, thanks.  Hopefully NYC68droptop will read this

Good thing the framewrap was done when I installed it on the BBQ, :biggrin: 

Made the BBq only to grind the welds more easily and paint it. 


Great produts btw, I'd really like to get myself one of your car BBQ but I'm afraid shipping will kill it.


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

This is cool, Much more practical than having 2 hoist laying around all the time, 



>


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kaos283_@Oct 22 2009, 05:21 PM~15437973
> *Good looking out, thanks.   Hopefully NYC68droptop will read this
> 
> Good thing the framewrap was done when I installed it on the BBQ, :biggrin:
> ...



i read it and will be doing that thank you for the tip. i am also going to put new wheels on it so i can move it around easily


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Oct 22 2009, 05:54 PM~15438233
> *i read it and will be doing that thank you for the tip. i am also going to put new wheels on it so i can move it around easily
> *


Good.  

Yeah, I gotta do that to, swivel wheels with brakes. :biggrin: 

Did you get around sandblasting the frame. :cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kaos283+Oct 22 2009, 05:21 PM~15437973-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let me know i can do you casters crazy cheap if you cant find any local


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kaos283_@Oct 22 2009, 06:03 PM~15438322
> *Good.
> 
> Yeah, I gotta do that to, swivel wheels with brakes.  :biggrin:
> ...



not yet i will be waiting on that. i want to get all the frame plates cut and ready for welding then i will send it out for blasting. dont want to do it and have it sitting around bare


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 22 2009, 01:47 PM~15435843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


well theres a hell of a new way to get more parking room , roll them all on their sides....


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 22 2009, 08:09 PM~15439682
> *well theres a hell of a new way to get more parking room , roll them all on their sides....
> *


lol. true. but i sell these cheaper :cheesy: 

http://www.accessiblesystems.com/et/et.php


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 23 2009, 05:54 AM~15442821
> *lol. true. but i sell these cheaper  :cheesy:
> 
> http://www.accessiblesystems.com/et/et.php
> *


SHOW OFF! :biggrin:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

I didn't make this, but I made it better.

It's a Harbor Freight bead roller. It works poorly out of the box, but with some reinforcing it will work real well.

I plan on getting rid of the arm and using a wheel instead.


















I made this heavy handle. It spins all its own.










Here's what it looks like before.


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 23 2009, 05:54 AM~15442821
> *lol. true. but i sell these cheaper  :cheesy:
> 
> http://www.accessiblesystems.com/et/et.php
> *



tommy i need to set up an account with you :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard+Oct 23 2009, 07:41 PM~15450246-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: well you have plenty of room thats for sure :cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 23 2009, 05:14 AM~15443030
> *SHOW OFF! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 


:biggrin:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 23 2009, 11:54 PM~15452254
> *good info. i have one of those and like you said there pretty weak. i was thinking of reinforcing.. looks good man
> :cheesy:  well you have plenty of room thats for sure  :cheesy:
> *


Once you reinforce it, the wheels track straight. It will work great.

If you already have it, then reinforcement. It's worth the time.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Oct 24 2009, 10:37 AM~15454079
> *Once you reinforce it, the wheels track straight. It will work great.
> 
> If you already have it, then reinforcement. It's worth the time.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## afharris2000 (Jul 16, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Oct 23 2009, 08:41 PM~15450246
> *I didn't make this, but I made it better.
> 
> It's a Harbor Freight bead roller. It works poorly out of the box, but with some reinforcing it will work real well.
> ...


WHAT IS IT ?


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Nov 4 2009, 11:29 PM~15567257
> *WHAT IS IT ?
> *


its a bead roller. for fabbing body panels



































the reason for the reinforcement is because the frame tweaks making the bead and or seam look like crap.... he is 100% correct though. once reinforced they work like a champ


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 5 2009, 05:19 AM~15568305
> *its a bead roller. for fabbing body panels
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, where did you get that die?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

oh damn,,,thats hella tight!!!! :0


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard+Nov 5 2009, 09:03 AM~15569500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


better than buyin repop crap they sell.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 5 2009, 11:47 AM~15571196
> *i machine all my own dies. it takes forever but i do alot of 20's and 30's hotrod and minitruck panels in this area. so i try and custom make as much as i can. before doing your idea though the rolees had to be dollied just a tad from the flex. now its butter
> better than buyin repop crap they sell.
> *


Oh sweet, are you using that die on your HP bead roller?


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Nov 5 2009, 11:51 AM~15571239
> *Oh sweet, are you using that die on your HP bead roller?
> *


that's actually a good friends roller i had made the dies for.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

I need some of those dies for my HF roller. I need to bend 90 degree.


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Oct 4 2009, 10:51 AM~15264180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM LOVIN THESE A ARMS
:thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Nov 5 2009, 09:50 PM~15577952
> *I need some of those dies for my HF roller. I need to bend 90 degree.
> *


 :0


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

WHAT THOSE ARMS GO FOR


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillacj_@Nov 13 2009, 09:55 AM~15654758
> *WHAT THOSE ARMS GO FOR
> *


about $385.


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Nov 13 2009, 12:45 PM~15656664
> *about $385.
> *


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I figured I'd move these pics in hear to make them easier to find.

*My steel rack*
For some reason I thought it would take up too much space to build a steel rack so never built one. Well I finaly got tired of always needing what was on the bottom of the stack so I decided to build a small rack. This will also help keep the steel from rusting since there is some air flow around it instead of the moisture building up under it on the floor. Just used some reclaimed and drop pieces to make it low budget.

I used. 
4x2x3/8" tube for the feet
3x3x1/4" tube for the uprights
2x2x1/8" for connecting the uprights
2x2x1/4" tube for the rack arms
5x2x1/8" for the clips on the end of each arm.

The rack sits inside the wall studs to save a few inches of floor space. It only sticks out 12" from the wall and stands about 6' high and 6' wide. I shimmed the front of each foot to lean it into the wall and I will lag screw it to the studs to prevent any chance of it tipping over. If I had more space I would have made the lower legs 24" for stability but this will be safe after it's lagged down. 

I meant to get pics before I started loading steel on it but you get the jist of it.










I also cleaned house and organized all my drops. I used some 3/4x1/8" flatbar along the studs to keep the drops from falling out from between the studs. For longer drops I put a second piece of flatbar a little higher. 










The rack holds 12' pieces perfectly. I usualy have to cut all my stock to 10' or 12'. I added the middle arms to hold pieces as short as 6'.
For the longer flat bar I just stack up some drops to hold the end that the rack doesn't support.

*My weldercart.*
I didn't take any pics as I was building it. I used 1"x1"x1/8" tubing for the frame work, 1/8" plate for the top and hanger, and misc tubing for the abrasive holders. I tig welded it all to keep the welds nice and save me from polishing the splatter off that my mig would have left behind. This comes in handy if you end up doing a lot of work outside your garage, saves a bunch of back and forth for supplies. It also saves space and makes it easier to see when your low on supplies. 























































Hope this sparks some good project ideas for others.

*Multi tool holder.*
Just another one of my shop projects to save space and keep things organized. It's not as fancy as my welder cart but doesn't really need to be. Just used some scrap 1"x2"x1/8" tubing, 1 1/2"x1 1/2"x1/8" angle, a little 1"x1"x1/8"tubing, and some old ass casters I had laying around.



















*Portable welding skid*
Thought I'd post this. I enjoyed working on it with my boss and we were both very pleased with how well it works. 






































This unit fits in the back of our Sprinter van for smaller portable welding jobs that our GMC can't access. The Sprinter is equiped with a wench to pull the cart up a set of ramps and we can be loaded and down the road in 15 minutes. It holds almost everything needed for field work. I'll try to get some pics of it in the van the next time we load it.


----------



## 432.64 (Oct 23, 2008)

ttt I know what im making next


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

nice setup :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 18 2009, 05:58 AM~15701050
> *I figured I'd move these pics in hear to make them easier to find.
> 
> My steel rack
> ...


SHOW OFF :biggrin:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 18 2009, 09:26 PM~15710362
> *SHOW OFF  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO
might as well put all that shit to use!! plus it stores real nice and clean!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 18 2009, 06:58 AM~15701050
> *I figured I'd move these pics in hear to make them easier to find.
> 
> My steel rack
> ...


you have too much time and metal on your hands. but good shithomie!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Nov 19 2009, 12:26 AM~15710362-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit I don't have enough time or materials. It's all I do though when I don't have my daughter. I live in the garage and sleep in the house.


----------



## Majestic Nice (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 19 2009, 06:51 AM~15712523
> *I just need the attention thats all. :cheesy:
> No doubt. My garage is small so I only have one way to go, up. Floorspace is limited so this is the solution.
> Shit I don't have enough time or materials. It's all I do though when I don't have my daughter. I live in the garage and sleep in the house.
> *


Dog, u have a very "Nice" set up goin on! Keep grindin playa! :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Here is some more stuff. I figured I'd just start moving all my fab topics into this one.

After about 8 years of wanting to build a chassis table I finally had the chance to get the materials cheap enough to make it happen. It's still a low budget table since I couldn't justify a 1" plate for the top. I used 1/4" plate and just used extra I beam supports to prevent deflection. Overall it turned out well and is within 1/16" of square and level. This will make frame work very precise and help eliminate the possibility of twisted frames. 
I had to call on my friend for the use of his garage and equiptment due to the size and weight of the project. Did all the cutting and frame assembly at his place then brought it home for the smaller finishing pieces.
All joints were cleaned and V grooved for strength. 










Getting started on the first sub assembly










Took a good bit of work to get everything level and flat.










First sub assembly complete.










Both sub assemblies completed and ready to be welded together










My friend machined up these rollers and brackets for me while I was busy working on the welding and fitting. They work real nice.










All welded up and rollers installed.










After I got it home I installed the leveling jacks and plate top. I've got a little more to do but it is usable at this point.


























For those that were confused as to why I needed a chassis table.
This is a good example. I was given a frame to wrap only to find that the rear frame horns had been replaced at some point and they didn't look to me to be done correctly. So I picked up another good stock frame and made some jigs to locate what I need to verify.




















I welded a nut to the cap of the tube to allow me to bolt the frame tight against the jig to insure everything is level. Just used the slugs left over from boring the body mount sleeve openings.



















This is sitting on the front jig. On the money










Now with these jigs made I can finish wrapping the other frame without worry that it may not line up when I go to swap the body over.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

looks like shit homie! nah brah im just fuckin with you. no ****!!!! solid stuff homie.


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

It's so hard to get big pieces like that 100% even. good job.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Thats for sure. I could not have done it at my garage. Without the crane and a large relatively flat area I couldn't have done it.


----------



## Mr. GOON (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 19 2009, 11:03 PM~15721941
> *Here is some more stuff. I figured I'd just start moving all my fab topics into this one.
> 
> After about 8 years of wanting to build a chassis table I finally had the chance to get the materials cheap enough to make it happen. It's still a low budget table since I couldn't justify a 1" plate for the top. I used 1/4" plate and just used extra I beam supports to prevent deflection. Overall it turned out well and is within 1/16" of square and level. This will make frame work very precise and help eliminate the possibility of twisted frames.
> ...


nice


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

pm recived


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

TTT.
Heres one I did over the summer. I meant to move the pics in here a while ago.

I did this wishbone to replace the panhard bar on my old mans street rod. It has a slider section in the middle to allow for the ladder bars to maintain pinion angle. It serves a little different purpose than what a typical wishbone in a lowrider does but I though some people would like the pics.

Used 1 1/4"x1/8" wall DOM tubing. Bent these at work.










As always tube adaptors used for threaded end. All welds were done with tig.



















Tubes tig welded to center section. Used some 1 3/4"x 1/8" wall DOM for center. Added a couple 1/8" plate gussets for good measure.










Thes are some parts I had SIX1RAG machine for me for the slider. The white piece is machined out of Ertalyte. I choose it for its high wear and self lubricating properties. 










I had to fine tune the slider for fitment at work.










Ertalyte bushing installed.











Retainer cap for bushing welded on. Just did a quick mig to keep from melting the bushing.










All welded up and then painted.



















Pic of it installed. I did not do any of the other work in this pic besides the wishbone and front wishbone mount.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 28 2009, 08:27 PM~16115765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I don't get how this works. Doesn't the driveshaft hit the wishbone mount when you lock it up?


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Ohhhh it's a drag car. lol

How well the does wishbone work reversed like that?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Dec 28 2009, 11:47 PM~16116709
> *Ohhhh it's a drag car. lol
> 
> How well the does wishbone work reversed like that?
> *


Works either way, we just aren't used to seeing them reversed. Mainly because of that driveshaft issue you mentioned. :biggrin: 

The car has run in the 1/4 mile in the 10's straight as an arrow.


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

This guy catch anyone Lurking yet >????


Whats goin on Tommy ??? Shit is slow up here / Alot of irons in the fire but,, were still at it.......


----------



## rivi666 (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 28 2009, 08:27 PM~16115765
> *TTT.
> Heres one I did over the summer. I meant to move the pics in here a while ago.
> 
> ...


Wait, that looks like a parallel 4-link, not a ladder bar. Why didn't you just remove the 2 top link and install the wishbone in any direction? Or, triangulate the upper arms to kill 2 birds with 1 stone? Don't get me wrong, beautiful fucking work bro, I think I want you to make me a couple of wishbones, looks fucking awesome, but that's more link than you actually need! Kinda over engineered. No disrespect, I'm assuming the oldman didn't want you to touch his set up, just add to it....


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivi666_@Dec 29 2009, 04:29 PM~16124071
> *Wait, that looks like a parallel 4-link, not a ladder bar. Why didn't you just remove the 2 top link and install the wishbone in any direction? Or, triangulate the upper arms to kill 2 birds with 1 stone? Don't get me wrong, beautiful fucking work bro, I think I want you to make me a couple of wishbones, looks fucking awesome, but that's more link than you actually need! Kinda over engineered. No disrespect, I'm assuming the oldman didn't want you to touch his set up, just add to it....
> *


if i see it right...it would pull apart.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

thats some real nice work.


----------



## rivi666 (Jan 16, 2009)

@ mark
It would pull apart, but if he made it without the slider, it would work I fine in place of the 2 top parallel links. Reasons why I commented on it is cuz I built a 66 f100 for myself years back, and I originally made a ladderbar set up with a panhard, but when I lifted it, the pinion angle would bind, bad vibes from the back, so I took the ladders and panhard off and just put 2 lower links in place, so it would pivot at the frame and the axle, and put a wishbone on top, adjusted the pinion angle, and was done! Rode like a cadillac.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivi666_@Dec 29 2009, 06:04 PM~16125166
> *@ mark
> It would pull apart, but if he made it without the slider, it would work I fine in place of the 2 top parallel links. Reasons why I commented on it is cuz I built a 66 f100 for myself years back, and I originally made a ladderbar set up with a panhard, but when I lifted it, the pinion angle would bind, bad vibes from the back, so I took the ladders and panhard off and just put 2 lower links in place, so it would pivot at the frame and the axle, and put a wishbone on top, adjusted the pinion angle, and was done! Rode like a cadillac.
> *


but that was for an adjustable suspension ?


----------



## rivi666 (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes. I had a 2 pump set up in it, but bagged it before I sold it. With a ladderbar non-adjustable set up, like on a drag car, where it has coilovers or leaves, a panhard works fine because the linear travel of the panhard isn't detrimental to the ride height or sag under power. Most circle track and stockcars this springloaded crossbar(birdcage) to limit the amount of sway around turns, it gives this benificial load around turns. On a dragcar, you're going straight, and there is some amount of load on the rear. I think a watts link would work better to his advantage.


----------



## doublepumped (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 29 2009, 04:07 PM~16124495
> *if i see it right...it would pull apart.
> *


nah the parallel 4 link keeps it from doing that the wish bone is jus their to keep the axle located side to side like a panhard bar and it has a slip on it so it can move with the geomatry of the 4 link


----------



## mazdawg78 (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 18 2009, 06:58 AM~15701050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats a cart


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivi666_@Dec 29 2009, 05:29 PM~16124071
> *Wait, that looks like a parallel 4-link, not a ladder bar. Why didn't you just remove the 2 top link and install the wishbone in any direction? Or, triangulate the upper arms to kill 2 birds with 1 stone? Don't get me wrong, beautiful fucking work bro, I think I want you to make me a couple of wishbones, looks fucking awesome, but that's more link than you actually need! Kinda over engineered. No disrespect, I'm assuming the oldman didn't want you to touch his set up, just add to it....
> *



The purpose of the parallel 4 link is to be able to adjust the links to change how the car transfers power to the ground. I'm not sure why my old man decided to ditch the panhard but I hate them anyways so I wasn't going to talk him out of it. This form of wishbone is pretty common on drag cars. 

Thanks again to everybody for the compliments on my work.


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 18 2009, 07:58 AM~15701050
> *I figured I'd move these pics in hear to make them easier to find.
> 
> My steel rack
> ...


WOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## PURP_BOX (Apr 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 22 2009, 01:49 PM~15435876
> *this i made to lift bodys with an engine hoist
> 
> 
> ...


I like it im making one :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Well we will expect to see your contribution of pics to this thread when you do.


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

Lets see more good work :biggrin:


----------



## PURP_BOX (Apr 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 30 2009, 07:37 PM~16138272
> *Well we will expect to see your contribution of pics to this thread when you do.
> *


for sure


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Lots of good work on here :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Well I made a small modification to my welder cart. I picked up another 7" grinder and ran out of room for my clamps, so made some holders for them on the other side of the cart.

Just some 1x2x1/8" tube about 2" long. Worked great.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

i built these stands to tilt the cars in the link... thats my addition for the month lol 

http://www.camaro5.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56598


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

I cant believe nobody posted up Badass64's Slingshot. :0


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 7 2010, 05:14 AM~16212237
> *I cant believe nobody posted up Badass64's Slingshot. :0
> *


 were has he been for the last 4 years or so? i loved that shop.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 7 2010, 04:09 AM~16212164
> *i built these stands to tilt the cars in the link... thats my addition for the month lol
> 
> http://www.camaro5.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56598
> *


the pics


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 7 2010, 02:16 PM~16212239
> *were has he been for the last 4 years or so?  i loved that shop.
> *


He sold his cars and left the game, I bought the last of his hydraulic stuff he had layin around in the garage a few years ago.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 7 2010, 06:09 AM~16212164
> *i built these stands to tilt the cars in the link... thats my addition for the month lol
> 
> http://www.camaro5.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56598
> *


Nice work. Thats a cool ass display idea. I like doing work that has "cool factor" makes it more rewarding.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 7 2010, 07:36 AM~16212272
> *He sold his cars and left the game, I bought the last of his hydraulic stuff he had layin around in the garage a few years ago.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 7 2010, 08:28 AM~16212257
> *the pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: made for a sick display for sure


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg+Jan 7 2010, 05:36 AM~16212272-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 7 2010, 10:12 AM~16213624
> *:wow: made for a sick display for sure
> *


thanks homies. yea those guys do a great setup. makes my stuff look good :biggrin: 

i had a couple similar units at sema i had built for magnaflow but i lost the pictures. i will find and post those at some point. but instead of the sides i sit two full size ford truck up on the tailgate


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 7 2010, 01:19 PM~16213692
> *man thats to bad. he had some nice skills
> thanks homies. yea those guys do a great setup. makes my stuff look good  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :wow: WTF?!.....U WE GONNA NEED THEM PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Home made tools, how can you go wrong.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 7 2010, 11:45 PM~16220192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 7 2010, 11:57 PM~16220355
> *Home made tools, how can you go wrong.
> *


x10


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 7 2010, 08:45 PM~16220192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I bought one for $25 bucks, Looks like I could have made one for free!

Great thinking :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jan 8 2010, 10:42 AM~16225200
> *I bought one for $25 bucks, Looks like I could have made one for free!
> 
> Great thinking  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

TTT.


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

STUFF!


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 7 2010, 08:45 PM~16220192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THAT...


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

man i love this topic!!!


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Feb 11 2010, 07:19 PM~16587316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 7 2010, 11:45 PM~16220192
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i need to make one of those :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 7 2010, 11:45 PM~16220192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I am going to steel this man! You could sell these on the audio sites. For real man, people are looking for this everywhere.


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 16 2010, 06:19 PM~16632544
> *I am going to steel this man! You could sell these on the audio sites. For real man, people are looking for this everywhere.
> *



genius


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 7 2010, 05:28 AM~16212257
> *the pics
> 
> 
> ...


i think they had that sema show too.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 17 2010, 01:42 AM~16637787
> *i think they had that sema show too.
> *


yea, i think so. i know there doing a alot of shows. they just ordered 3 more.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

it'd be nice if they threw one of your signs or logos up at their booth. Gotta give credit where credit's due!


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Feb 17 2010, 04:18 AM~16638081
> *it'd be nice if they threw one of your signs or logos up at their booth. Gotta give credit where credit's due!
> *


this is true. and i normally put a logo but they paid extra for me not to  
they said they wanted it black and to not stand out. 

i built some similar units for magnaflow for sema and they wanted there's the same way. kinda sucks but at this point i cant turn down any business


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

no doubt, just sucks that you would have such HUGE exposure at the show. Would it be worth it to cut them a deal on one or something to get them to post up a sign?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 16 2010, 07:19 PM~16632544
> *I am going to steel this man! You could sell these on the audio sites. For real man, people are looking for this everywhere.
> *



tell them to look on ebay

15 bucks


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

Thinking of making a bigger one so I could do a big amount and it will be hydraulic.

I have a 110v pump.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 17 2010, 12:29 PM~16639175
> *tell them to look on ebay
> 
> 15 bucks
> *


I am going to make one out of scrap. Might even use an old cylinder and pump to crimp the shit out of cables.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 17 2010, 09:29 AM~16639175
> *tell them to look on ebay
> 
> 15 bucks
> *


True,
got one at the welding supply place for about that amount.


----------



## afharris2000 (Jul 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 17 2010, 09:40 AM~16639283
> *True,
> got one at the welding supply place for about that amount.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Feb 17 2010, 12:40 PM~16639283
> *True,
> got one at the welding supply place for about that amount.
> *


yeah...but its alot cooler when you can make shit instead of buying it,i love fabbin shit up and making something out of nothing


----------



## Bajito93 (Nov 16, 2007)

nothing really built just bored


----------



## Bajito93 (Nov 16, 2007)

not mine but awesome work


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bajito93_@Feb 22 2010, 03:47 AM~16686315
> *nothing really built just bored
> 
> 
> ...


this is not as easy as it looks


----------



## Bajito93 (Nov 16, 2007)

hell no took me a while to get it consistent


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bajito93_@Feb 22 2010, 03:47 AM~16686315
> *nothing really built just bored
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, what did you use to weld it?


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bajito93_@Feb 22 2010, 07:55 AM~16686400
> *hell no took me a while to get it consistent
> *


yeah if you can weld 2 aluminum cans together you got some skills  -if i tryed it it would have so many holes blown thru it it would look like it got hit close range with a shotgun :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bajito93 (Nov 16, 2007)

> *yeah if you can weld 2 aluminum cans together you got some skills cool.gif -if i tryed it it would have so many holes blown thru it it would look like it got hit close range with a shotgun roflmao.gif roflmao.gif*


thx  u dont even wanna see the cans i did before this one.. looked like some chewed bubble gum :biggrin:


----------



## afharris2000 (Jul 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

thats looks really hard to do. nice skills.


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 18 2009, 06:58 AM~15701050
> *I figured I'd move these pics in hear to make them easier to find.
> 
> My steel rack
> ...











:420: :worship: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 7 2010, 08:45 PM~16220192
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:420: :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Mar 6 2010, 03:31 PM~16813877
> *:420:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


Thanks man. I stay busy if nothing else.


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

:0


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

keep the pics coming........


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 6 2010, 05:21 PM~16814890
> *Thanks man. I stay busy if nothing else.
> *





:biggrin: :420:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## afharris2000 (Jul 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I saw this back up top and thought somebody may have finally posted new stuff. Somebody needs to build something.


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bajito93 (Nov 16, 2007)

stainless steel. sheared, notched, formed, welded, ground, and drilled all for a cooler but well worth it :biggrin:


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

Custom handrails I built for work


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

heres what a did this wknd , mounted the power balls on rear end , weldin with tig, still not 100% but its getting there


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Jul 21 2010, 03:29 PM~18104430
> *Custom handrails I built for work
> 
> 
> ...


really nice work


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 26 2010, 07:03 PM~18145564
> *heres  what a did this wknd , mounted the power balls on rear end , weldin with tig, still not 100% but its getting there
> 
> 
> ...


nice fucking TIG work, I am going to use a MIG. Probably means I need to get some flap wheels!lol
I would have sanded the paint off though, it is a contaminant!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 26 2010, 04:25 PM~18145757
> *nice fucking TIG work, I am going to use a MIG. Probably means I need to get some flap wheels!lol
> I would have sanded the paint off though, it is a contaminant!
> *


lol, and thanks, and yes yes i should have sanded down first :biggrin:


----------



## Bajito93 (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice work walking the cup, very hard to do. :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 26 2010, 06:04 PM~18145576
> *really nice work
> *


Thanks cuzz and nice tig work on that rearend


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bajito93+Jul 28 2010, 06:30 AM~18161968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 26 2010, 04:03 PM~18145564
> *heres  what a did this wknd , mounted the power balls on rear end , weldin with tig, still not 100% but its getting there
> 
> 
> ...


fuk yeah when i weld with tig and its not prepped good, shit is hard to work with sometimes. but ur shit came out nice. i was gonna do that to my car but i already had old powerballs welded to a c channel. im gonna do that to my towncar next.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jul 28 2010, 07:11 PM~18168001
> *fuk yeah when i weld with tig and its not prepped good, shit is hard to work with sometimes. but ur shit came out nice. i was gonna do that to my car but i already had old powerballs welded to a c channel. im gonna do that to my towncar next.
> *


thanks homie, and hell yeah, u should try it on ur towncar next, i think it gives a cleaner look


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 27 2010, 12:03 AM~18145564
> *heres  what a did this wknd , mounted the power balls on rear end , weldin with tig, still not 100% but its getting there
> 
> 
> ...


That´s nearby how I did it....

How everyone locates the powerballs on a cadillac rear.











After cutting them off and face-grinding we welded a tube to them and sanded it.











This way we had a check rail for the drill we bought.











Seems to fitt 











Done


----------



## coolbeans (Jan 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Oct 16 2009, 06:38 PM~15382006
> *This has absolutely nothing to do with lowriding but the company I used to work for full time needed a loading ramp. They looked for one pre fabbed but came up with nothing in thier price range so they asked me to build it. total length was 32 feet and needed to hold the capacity of the forklift and tires being loaded into the trailers.
> 
> 
> ...


u could hit some sweet jumps with that bitch


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Jul 28 2010, 10:44 PM~18170671
> *That´s nearby how I did it....
> 
> How everyone locates the powerballs on a cadillac rear.
> ...


DAMN, :wow: that is a really nice fit right there , 
and it really looks like we are doing the same reinforcing too
i did mine with 1'' stainless tube, once is fully polished, it should look good
heres some pics


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

I didnt know you could weld stainless to steel


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Jul 29 2010, 07:01 PM~18179184
> *I didnt know you could weld stainless to steel
> *


yes sir , 309


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 29 2010, 07:52 PM~18178334
> *DAMN,  :wow: that is a really nice fit right there ,
> and it really looks like we  are doing the same reinforcing too
> i did mine with 1'' stainless tube, once is fully polished, it should look good
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by coolbeans_@Jul 29 2010, 05:29 PM~18174359
> *u could hit some sweet jumps with that bitch
> *


if the trailer wasn't there i am sure somebody would have tried


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 29 2010, 08:04 PM~18179212
> *yes sir ,  309
> *


thats a tig wire right i dont know much about tig


----------



## Chiefgiv (Apr 8, 2006)

i would really like to buy four of the frame brackets on the tire skates. i have a 64 frame i would like to move around freely. i have paypal or you can call and leave a message 317-910-5676


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Jul 31 2010, 11:47 AM~18193593
> *thats a tig wire right i dont know much about tig
> *


yes , it is tig wire, but they also have 309 ss wire u can use in ur mig machine


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 31 2010, 02:33 PM~18194153
> *yes , it is tig wire, but they also have 309 ss wire u can use in  ur mig machine
> *


oh good to know do i have to use diffrent gas?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Jul 31 2010, 03:15 PM~18194671
> *oh good to know do i have to use diffrent gas?
> *


yes, its 3 diferent gas on that bottle tank,90% helium 7.5%argon, and 2.5 % carbon dioxide, :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chiefgiv_@Jul 31 2010, 11:54 AM~18193645
> *i would really like to buy four of the frame brackets on the tire skates.  i have a 64 frame i would like to move around freely.  i have paypal or you can call and leave a message 317-910-5676
> *


? ARE YOU TALKING TO ME? my frame stands that mount to the tire skates only? if so pm me and i will get you a price and the info and what not. 

also have a link to other junk i sell in my sig :biggrin:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 20 2009, 04:14 PM~15415351
> *i got bored and made this little dude to keep out the thievs. since hydro my "guard" dog pretty much would just stand there with a wtf look on his face  :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> and i know he looks to happy to be a devel but i had a mid build design change.  :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 How much?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I made some ramps for my chassis table finally.










A little bead action.


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 22 2009, 01:49 PM~15435876
> *this i made to lift bodys with an engine hoist
> 
> 
> ...


very kool!!!!!


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

some universal door braces i make and sell


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

im started to get the feel for this welding stuff


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

skates i made for a bigass truck
http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/crashtruck1%20ts.jpg[/img
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/3jw.jpg































































[/quote]


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 29 2010, 07:40 PM~18179711
> *:nicoderm:
> *


dam


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

lol i had forgotten about this thing....... not sure why it would ever be needed. 
if the customer wants it i will build it lol 
boat jack


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 3 2010, 07:18 AM~18214979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Aug 3 2010, 07:40 AM~18215117
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  my competitor pretty much trashed me on his site. claiming he does triple welds and shit.. so i post that picture telling him if he needs to do that many passes maybe he should buy a better machine lol 










i should get signed off on a NASA job by the end of the week. its looking pretty cool. its some telescope thing and there simulating the climate of outer space. and evidently its pretty damn cold. lol but they need a couple rotisserie type things to mount it on so they can submerge it in liquid something and twist it and shit? as you can tell im foggy on the details. but its money. and right now immmmma needing moneys bad :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 3 2010, 10:55 AM~18215221
> *  my competitor pretty much trashed me on his site. claiming he does triple welds and shit.. so i post that picture telling him if he needs to do that many passes maybe he should buy a better machine lol
> i should get signed off on a NASA job by the end of the week. its looking pretty cool. its some telescope thing and there simulating the climate of outer space. and evidently its pretty damn cold. lol but they need a couple rotisserie type things to mount it on so they can submerge it in liquid something and twist it and shit? as you can tell im foggy on the details. but its money. and right now immmmma needing moneys bad  :biggrin:
> *


fuck is he welding? Battle ships?


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 3 2010, 09:18 AM~18214979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 sweet ass weld bro hope you get that nasa gig


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 3 2010, 07:33 AM~18215072
> *lol i had forgotten about this thing....... not sure why it would ever be needed.
> if the customer wants it i will build it lol
> boat jack
> ...


thats really cool


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 3 2010, 07:16 AM~18214958
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how much 4 something like this


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87+Aug 3 2010, 02:03 PM~18217975-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will pm you. 

but for anyone else the braces list at 300 on my site. but like always get at me and i will see how low we can go :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

does anyone remember the guy on here that was making those badass stepbars,bumpers and brushguards for trucks? really nive fab skills. i remember he was just a guy like most of us working out of his basement.
if anyone does hit me up. i have someone building a rock climber who doesnt just wanna order stuff and bolt it on ya know. 



and here is a link to my junk for sell topic
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=538551

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 20 2009, 05:02 PM~15414286
> *i'm building an axel stand sorta like the ones i sell on my website but this is going to be taller.. i'm getting to lazy to bend over  :uh:  i will snap some pics in a day or so.
> *


pics of you bending over or it doesnt happen :wow:














































no **** of course


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Here is a little press I made to put n remove bushings.
Did uppers n lowers with out cracking the chrome


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 8 2010, 11:37 AM~18766107
> *Here is a little press I made to put n remove bushings.
> Did uppers n lowers with out cracking the chrome
> 
> ...



great idea bro !!!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

some parts we make




























frame build


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

press brake i built have bent 1/2 plate in it









Air over hydro set up for truck


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I was at my friends shop today giving him a hand on a large hydraulic tank he's building. All seams have to be full welded and water tight. It will hold 14,000lbs of hydraulic fluid.

Almost the entire thing is being built from scratch in house. The only thing that was pre-fabbed was the 24" man way doors on the top.




























It has some feed and return lines inside and is baffled in the middle to seperate clean and dirty fluid.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

What does 14,000lbs of hydro fluid get used for?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 22 2009, 02:49 PM~15435876
> *this i made to lift bodys with an engine hoist
> 
> 
> ...


ive been eyeballing these ....


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 7 2010, 10:45 PM~16220192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: damn that contraption there woulda saved my fingers from getting squished every time i missed the terminal


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 29 2010, 10:48 PM~19453490
> *I was at my friends shop today giving him a hand on a large hydraulic tank he's building. All seams have to be full welded and water tight. It will hold 14,000lbs of hydraulic fluid.
> 
> Almost the entire thing is being built from scratch in house. The only thing that was pre-fabbed was the 24" man way doors on the top.
> ...


that musta been fun to build :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH+Dec 31 2010, 02:26 AM~19464913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't do much on that tank but full welding that many feet of joint inside and out isn't really my idea of fun.


I did weld up a smaller/simpler tank yesterday though. Even doing this smaller tank took a full day of welding.

Getting it all lined up and in postion. It's all 1/4" plate.




























Just to get it to this point took a full 8 hour day. Like I said all joints are full welded inside and out and must be water tight.










Laid down close to 130 feet of weld and it wasn't easy keeping it all looking like this.


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

nice work


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Not mine but a friend of mine
Lower bag pockets going into buddys 65 fleetside.


----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 7 2010, 09:20 PM~16220651
> *
> *



Hott x2


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I fabbed up a new hitch to replace the rusted out one on my GMC truck today.

The hitch isn't the only rusty part either.










Prepped the area I'd be welding the new hitch to.










I cut the side plates from 1/4" plate and the cross tube is 2x3x1/4" reciever accepts a 2" hitch.










The tube slides into the plate and then I full welded it in.



















I notched the cross tube to keep the reciever tucked up higher and to give a stronger weld joint.










Welded a strap to the top to keep the reciever from bending down.










Made some plates for the chain hooks.










Put it up in place and welded it on.



















I added a piece of 2x1/4" flat bar on the bottom edge to keep the plate from deflecting under side load.




























Turned out pretty nice.



















I left the cross tube long for another project I have planned for a later date.


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

pretty slick, now put some paint on that sum bitch before IT starts to rust...... ....... nice job as usual


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 31 2010, 01:23 AM~19465195
> *ive been eyeballing these ....
> *


well you dont know yet. but i have a 700 pound pallet that will be heading to your shop in the next week or so. :0 i would be more than glad to throw one on for you. 


:cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 2 2011, 10:38 PM~19487397
> *I fabbed up a new hitch to replace the rusted out one on my GMC truck today.
> 
> The hitch isn't the only rusty part either.
> ...



i like this guy. :happysad: (lilhomo)


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY+Jan 3 2011, 02:36 AM~19488286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I think. :| 

You feeling any better?


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 3 2011, 08:31 AM~19489321
> *I'm goint to paint or undercoat it after I install the trailier plug. I'm not driving the truck so it's not getting a salt bath so I've got time.
> Thanks I think. :|
> 
> ...


its been rough bro. 


sitting by watching hired help do the stuff i should be doing sucks worse than anything.


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 3 2011, 10:50 AM~19489372
> *its been rough bro.
> sitting by watching hired help do the stuff i should be doing sucks worse than anything.
> *


Well I guess your lucky to at least have somebody to get the work done for you. I know I'm not one to allow others do my work either so I can relate. I hope you get back to 100% soon.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

OUTHOPU, I noticed you didn't weld the fromt of the side plates. I know there is like 2 pounds of wire on there any way but do you plan on adding anything to the the frame?

And what the fuck are you towing? That is like a double wide's frame! Great work again!


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=573143


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 18 2009, 07:58 AM~15701050
> *I figured I'd move these pics in hear to make them easier to find.
> 
> My steel rack
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Jan 3 2011, 12:38 PM~19489883-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Givin props to the guys makin sum solid Ideas. I made a rack for my metals cuz this topic.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i just lay my steel outside on 2 pieces of wood lol


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Jan 3 2011, 06:54 PM~19492595-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats just not right. I can't leave anything outside around here with the crazy weather we have it would be rusty or covered in snow 2 days after I set it down.


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 3 2011, 05:58 PM~19492627
> *i just lay my steel outside on 2 pieces of wood lol
> *


But u live in the sticks :biggrin:


----------



## fatso67 (Sep 9, 2008)

I build the body dolly this weekend so i could move the regal out of my shop and look what i found! 
Impala Quad and pumps :wow: 

:roflmao:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I made a simple plate bender today using some scrap angle and pipe.

Just slide the plate in and lift it until I get the shape i need. Cool thing is I can just clamp it to my chassis table when I need it and put it on a shelf when I don't.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Simple yet extremely effective.Good job B


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 4 2011, 04:11 PM~19501199
> *Simple yet extremely effective.Good job B
> *


It's so simlpe that I feel like an idiot for not doing this a year ago. :banghead:


----------



## topless deuce (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

bender is sweet


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 3 2011, 07:50 AM~19489029
> *well you dont know yet. but i have a 700 pound pallet that will be heading to your shop in the next week or so.  :0  i would be more than glad to throw one on for you.
> :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: 

PM sent


----------



## droptoutzx2 (Apr 24, 2005)

Fire pit i built its made to hold 12in tile around the outsides



















cabinet i built its over 7ft tall and 3 ft wide


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droptoutzx2_@Jan 5 2011, 09:19 AM~19509505
> *Fire pit i built its made to hold 12in tile around the outsides
> 
> 
> ...


Fire pit came out nice....and damn I bet that cabinet weighs a little bit! :biggrin:


----------



## droptoutzx2 (Apr 24, 2005)

ha yea we had to use a forklift to move it around it was all 1/8 plate


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Good work droptoutzx2. Turned out nice.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 4 2011, 03:08 PM~19501186
> *I made a simple plate bender today using some scrap angle and pipe.
> 
> Just slide the plate in and lift it until I get the shape i need. Cool thing is I can just clamp it to my chassis table when I need it and put it on a shelf when I don't.
> ...


cool idea i have one kind of like that i will make a drawing and pm it to you and see what you think


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 4 2011, 01:08 PM~19501186
> *I made a simple plate bender today using some scrap angle and pipe.
> 
> Just slide the plate in and lift it until I get the shape i need. Cool thing is I can just clamp it to my chassis table when I need it and put it on a shelf when I don't.
> ...


 :0


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droptoutzx2_@Jan 5 2011, 09:19 AM~19509505
> *Fire pit i built its made to hold 12in tile around the outsides
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

little something i built this old man to haul is propane tanks... like i said before i dont ask. i just build what they want lol 

before paint. (mock up)


























the top part swivals topick up the tank.. then swivals over to load on stand. 


check out my homemade latch ststem lol


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 28 2011, 06:50 AM~19720877
> *little something i built this old man to haul is propane tanks... like i said before i dont ask. i just build what they want lol
> 
> before paint. (mock up)
> ...


I like how you pulled that off.....I don't like the idea of driving behind someone with a huge propane tank strapped to the back of their car/truck!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 28 2011, 04:04 PM~19720917
> *I like how you pulled that off.....I don't like the idea of driving behind someone with a huge propane tank strapped to the back of their car/truck!
> *


lol dont text and drive!


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 4 2011, 02:08 PM~19501186
> *I made a simple plate bender today using some scrap angle and pipe.
> 
> Just slide the plate in and lift it until I get the shape i need. Cool thing is I can just clamp it to my chassis table when I need it and put it on a shelf when I don't.
> ...


damn..that's a good idea..i ll be making that today. thanks for sharing that :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Combat K9 Inc_@Jan 28 2011, 08:19 AM~19721700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


drug smuggling ? :wow: 




















































































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 28 2011, 01:20 PM~19723255
> *drug smuggling ?  :wow:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


protection


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Jan 28 2011, 08:50 AM~19720877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem. Nice stash spot by the way.


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Combat K9 Inc_@Jan 28 2011, 05:56 PM~19724376
> *protection
> *


nice setup is it on actuators


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Jan 29 2011, 07:16 AM~19729074
> *nice setup is it on actuators
> *


yup...2 wired to it have to be hit at same time


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

thats sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## luis707 (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 28 2011, 01:20 PM~19723255
> *drug smuggling ?
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :wow: :roflmao:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Cool topic! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@Feb 4 2011, 01:39 AM~19785071
> *Cool topic!  :thumbsup:
> *


x65


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 4 2011, 03:08 PM~19501186
> *I made a simple plate bender today using some scrap angle and pipe.
> 
> Just slide the plate in and lift it until I get the shape i need. Cool thing is I can just clamp it to my chassis table when I need it and put it on a shelf when I don't.
> ...



I believe I'm going to have to build me something like this some day.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 4 2011, 01:08 PM~19501186
> *I made a simple plate bender today using some scrap angle and pipe.
> 
> Just slide the plate in and lift it until I get the shape i need. Cool thing is I can just clamp it to my chassis table when I need it and put it on a shelf when I don't.
> ...


i first seen one of those many many years ago at Homies Hydraulics


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH+Feb 5 2011, 04:09 AM~19793414-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That thing has saved me a lot of headaches on the Caddy frame. I hardly have to use my powered C clamp now. I can get the pieces close with the bender and just use my Bessy clamps for final fittment. Well worth the time to make one even if you have to make a stand and bolt it down to the garage floor.


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Combat K9 Inc_@Jan 28 2011, 09:19 AM~19721700
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that's badazz i got to learn how to make that


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaliLiving_@Feb 5 2011, 11:39 AM~19794923
> *that's badazz i got to learn how to make that
> *


i asked for better pics, dude didnt respond....


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mmmkandy (Jan 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Combat K9 Inc_@Jan 28 2011, 12:19 PM~19721700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
delete delete delete ur crazy for posting that shit lol


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mmmkandy_@Mar 2 2011, 10:05 PM~20001363
> *:wow:
> delete delete delete ur crazy for posting that shit lol
> *


Why it's just for storing his Ipod


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

Made my girl a rose out of metal


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice detail work there.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Mar 3 2011, 11:03 AM~20006522
> *Made my girl a rose out of metal
> 
> *



That's pretty fucking nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks fellas


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323) (Jul 25, 2009)

> Here is a little press I made to put n remove bushings.
> Did uppers n lowers with out cracking the chrome
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Just use a hydraulic cylinder. The porta power cylinder seals wear out quick. I replaced my porta power cylinder with a 12" CCE cylinder I had laying around and it works fine, it doesn't take much effort to get it collapse.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 26 2010, 04:03 PM~18145564
> *heres  what a did this wknd , mounted the power balls on rear end , weldin with tig, still not 100% but its getting there
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nicer then the c-channel ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Mar 3 2011, 11:03 AM~20006522
> *Made my girl a rose out of metal
> 
> 
> ...


nice work!!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

one i made out of copper.


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Roach Hydros_@Mar 5 2011, 08:18 PM~20024053
> *one i made out of copper.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie that come out nice too


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> > Here is a little press I made to put n remove bushings.
> > Did uppers n lowers with out cracking the chrome
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Not really fabrication since it´s out of wood I think but here is lil idea i had to store all these cans.
Too bad I already can start building one more of each since they only cover half of all my stuff....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

oh yeah thats a tight shellf

need to get rid of the funky cabinet i have


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Mar 3 2011, 12:03 PM~20006522
> *Made my girl a rose out of metal
> 
> 
> ...


that is really cool i use to make roses from candle wax and i gotta admire the peddles that shit took you a minute


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323) (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 5 2011, 12:01 PM~20022250
> *Just use a hydraulic cylinder. The porta power cylinder seals wear out quick. I replaced my porta power cylinder with a 12" CCE cylinder I had laying around and it works fine, it doesn't take much effort to get it collapse.
> *


sounds nice !!!!!!! thanks !!!!1


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323) (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 5 2011, 11:44 PM~20025925
> *Northern Tools
> *


thanks homie !!!!!


----------



## mmmkandy (Jan 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 2 2011, 11:34 PM~20001693
> *Why it's just for storing his Ipod
> *


:roflmao: untill u cross the border and they look on layitlow


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 7 2011, 12:19 AM~20032490
> *that is really cool  i use to make roses from candle wax  and i gotta admire  the peddles  that shit took you a minute
> *


Thanks homie and yeah it took about 2 weeks of trial and error to get it just right it was a bitch to do too


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Roach Hydros_@Mar 5 2011, 08:18 PM~20024053
> *one i made out of copper.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Mar 3 2011, 01:03 PM~20006522
> *Made my girl a rose out of metal
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Roach Hydros_@Mar 5 2011, 09:18 PM~20024053
> *one i made out of copper.
> 
> 
> ...


  :cheesy:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Coil spring press....


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

And since I've seen some art items, I'll add some of my own up on here.....



















































Yes, stainless hot dog cookers


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Cut out by hand via plasma cutter...no cnc here









































































Mailbox


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

My latest and I think one of the coolest so far.

I took the picture to the wifes school and used her smart board to project the image onto the wall. It blew it up to a size the would easier to cut out.










































Then went to Ikea and bought two lights. Welded them and wired them together on one switch.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice work doctahouse. I really dig the back lighted piece.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 10 2011, 11:46 AM~20059286
> *Nice work doctahouse. I really dig the back lighted piece.
> *




Thanks mang..... I have 4'x4' caddy one coming out real soon!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 10 2011, 08:15 AM~20057872
> *And since I've seen some art items, I'll add some of my own up on here.....
> 
> 
> ...


nice work!!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

U got sum skills bro. Nice work.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Thats one hell of a gate you built there. Got to make it harder for the crooks to get to your shit.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 12 2011, 05:44 PM~20075986
> *Thats one hell of a gate you built there. Got to make it harder for the crooks to get to your shit.
> *


like install guns :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Mar 12 2011, 02:44 PM~20075986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is Canada, we can't use guns to protect ourselves/property. We wait for the police to show up when they get around to it. :uh:


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Roach Hydros_@Mar 10 2011, 09:18 PM~20063195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looking good ! U still coming down in April


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 12 2011, 11:36 PM~20079086
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Looking good ! U still coming down in April
> *


yes :biggrin: yes i need some NM food!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Roach Hydros_@Mar 13 2011, 10:05 AM~20080220
> *yes  :biggrin: yes i need some NM food!!!
> *


----------



## mmmkandy (Jan 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 10 2011, 11:10 AM~20057850
> *Coil spring press....
> 
> 
> ...


how long do u press them for ?


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

i jusrt read this whole topic there some great ideas here ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup: to everyone


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mmmkandy_@Mar 13 2011, 04:20 PM~20082441
> *how long do u press them for ?
> *


I squeeze them till all the wraps touch, then release. Make sure you're welds are good that's all I can say. The 20ton jack needs some force to get the last .75" of coil gap to close.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Made a spanner wrench for tightening pivot joints. I used a few layers of shrik wrap for a grip. Beats paying $35 for one.


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 12 2011, 01:36 PM~20075947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Put this on my strokes while the car is on the trailer.


First test









result


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 22 2011, 01:16 PM~20152460
> *Put this on my strokes while the car is on the trailer.
> First test
> 
> ...


Fantastic idea.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

I made a set of those a few years back , great idea just in case somthing would go wrong while towing


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper+Mar 22 2011, 02:16 PM~20152460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Mar 22 2011, 09:52 PM~20157195
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Good talking with u brother. :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 22 2011, 02:16 PM~20152460
> *Put this on my strokes while the car is on the trailer.
> First test
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how many batteries you're running but I found that if the ass end is up too high, the trailer gets all squirely as the weight shifts around on the trailer tire side walls.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 24 2011, 07:04 PM~20172110
> *I'm not sure how many batteries you're running but I found that if the ass end is up too high, the trailer gets all squirely as the weight shifts around on the trailer tire side walls.
> *


thats why you should tow with your car down all the way lower the CG the better it will tow


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

That 63 has 12 optimas and 4 pumps in the trunk






















I towed it some times without any problems.

In germany we dont have to drive faster than 80km/h with a trailer.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 25 2011, 01:59 AM~20175924
> *That 63 has 12 optimas and 4 pumps in the trunk
> 
> 
> ...


Man does that trailer got lawn mower tires on it? lol Doesnt seem the be the best trailer for what you're pullin, but hey if it works I guess fuck it lol :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 25 2011, 02:51 PM~20176862
> *Man does that trailer got lawn mower tires on it? lol Doesnt seem the be the best trailer for what you're pullin, but hey if it works I guess fuck it lol :biggrin:
> *



German cars are not that long. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

So we dont need sooo long trailers and our the cops take a look on the maximum weight of the trailer and the car on it.

This trailer can handle 2,7to cars


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 25 2011, 01:59 AM~20175924
> *That 63 has 12 optimas and 4 pumps in the trunk
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!
is that adodge nitro or somethig?

does it actually move at all? :wow:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 22 2011, 02:16 PM~20152460
> *Put this on my strokes while the car is on the trailer.
> First test
> 
> ...


what does this help in?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Mar 24 2011, 11:59 PM~20175924
> *That 63 has 12 optimas and 4 pumps in the trunk
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: whos towing who ? 
that looks like trailers used for snowmobiles here in my hood,,,


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 25 2011, 09:27 PM~20182615
> *:wow:  whos towing who ?
> that looks like trailers used for snowmobiles here in my hood,,,
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i was thinking that would be a nice sled trailer


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 25 2011, 11:22 PM~20182567
> *WTF!
> is that adodge nitro or somethig?
> 
> ...


That's a Range Rover I believe. Probably has a small V8 in it. Like he stated earlier there laws over there are more strictly enforced when it comes to towing safety so don't let the small wheels fool you. They also have a lot of different tire sizes with different rating than we do in the states. The axles are also spaced out decent amount to spread the load better (no ****). Notice how the back of the truck isn't bottomed out? Thats because he has a good weight distribution of vehicle and trailer.

Looking at what some of the fools on the west coast pull their weighted down tetter totter cars around with this doesn't seem bad to me.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 24 2011, 09:04 PM~20172110
> *I'm not sure how many batteries you're running but I found that if the ass end is up too high, the trailer gets all squirely as the weight shifts around on the trailer tire side walls.
> *


i would use these if i blew a hose and i needed to get home, id lift the car up, and lock the strokes up with these.


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

:wow: :0


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 26 2011, 12:22 AM~20182567
> *WTF!
> is that adodge nitro or somethig?
> 
> ...


looks like a new lr3 land rover 2-3 times the cost of a nitro


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Mar 28 2011, 08:25 PM~20204212
> *looks like a new lr3 land rover    2-3  times the cost of a nitro
> *


That sounds right. I figured it was one of those rovers. I thought Range rover didn't sound right when I typed it.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Not anything compared to some of you guys but just a bit of welding, some angle iron and a metal chevy sign I purchased at an auction. Insta carb rebuilt table. :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 26 2011, 07:57 AM~20185076
> *That's a Range Rover I believe. Probably has a small V8 in it. Like he stated earlier there laws over there are more strictly enforced when it comes to towing safety so don't let the small wheels fool you. They also have a lot of different tire sizes with different rating than we do in the states. The axles are also spaced out decent amount to spread the load better (no ****). Notice how the back of the truck isn't bottomed out? Thats because he has a good weight distribution of vehicle and trailer.
> 
> Looking at what some of the fools on the west coast pull their weighted down tetter totter cars around with this doesn't seem bad to me.
> *


owell,,,,besides,,look how high the trailer is off the ground as well,,,
if it works then screw it,,,


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Mar 28 2011, 08:22 PM~20205468
> *Not anything compared to some of you guys but just a bit of welding, some angle iron and a metal chevy sign I purchased at an auction. Insta carb rebuilt table.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



now you may want to try your grinding fab skills. those american picker fools sold one just like this for 147 billion. or $600 i cant remember. but way more than a table 

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 26 2011, 08:57 AM~20185076
> *That's a Range Rover I believe. Probably has a small V8 in it. Like he stated earlier there laws over there are more strictly enforced when it comes to towing safety so don't let the small wheels fool you. They also have a lot of different tire sizes with different rating than we do in the states. The axles are also spaced out decent amount to spread the load better (no ****). Notice how the back of the truck isn't bottomed out? Thats because he has a good weight distribution of vehicle and trailer.
> 
> Looking at what some of the fools on the west coast pull their weighted down tetter totter cars around with this doesn't seem bad to me.
> *


i keep thinking of the guy pulling the hopper with a Lincoln, freeway speeds lol crazy shit.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Mar 28 2011, 09:22 PM~20205468
> *Not anything compared to some of you guys but just a bit of welding, some angle iron and a metal chevy sign I purchased at an auction. Insta carb rebuilt table.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


give you a bill shipped for that chevy sign


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 26 2011, 08:57 AM~20185076
> *That's a LAND ROVER I believe. Probably has a small V8 in it. Like he stated earlier there laws over there are more strictly enforced when it comes to towing safety so don't let the small wheels fool you. They also have a lot of different tire sizes with different rating than we do in the states. The axles are also spaced out decent amount to spread the load better (no ****). Notice how the back of the truck isn't bottomed out? Thats because he has a good weight distribution of vehicle and trailer.
> 
> Looking at what some of the fools on the west coast pull their weighted down tetter totter cars around with this doesn't seem bad to me.
> *


there fixed and its prob got a diesel in it


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 29 2011, 07:26 PM~20212495
> *there fixed and its prob got a diesel in it
> *


I had it half right at least. :cheesy: I forget diesel is way more popular outside of the US, you may be right on that as well. I'm striking out left and right here.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> > Here is a little press I made to put n remove bushings.
> > Did uppers n lowers with out cracking the chrome
> 
> 
> this works great good idea i built one today


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Mar 29 2011, 05:05 AM~20207694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Mar 29 2011, 09:23 PM~20214028
> *this works great good idea i built one today
> *


X2


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 12 2011, 04:36 PM~20075947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

anything new? 

i tried finding something to take a picture of instead of just bumping the topic. i havent really done anything cool or one off lately


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@May 20 2011, 10:19 AM~20592184
> *anything new?
> 
> i tried finding something to take a picture of instead of just bumping the topic. i havent really done anything cool or one off lately
> *


post some of the sex swing you built me and my wife :naughty: :wow:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 20 2011, 09:45 AM~20593006
> *post some of the sex swing you built me and my wife :naughty: :wow:
> *


Lmao. I have to go back and take some "pg13" or I'd get banned :biggrin:


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Mar 29 2011, 07:23 PM~20214028
> *this works great good idea i built one today
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 8 2010, 07:37 AM~18766107
> *Here is a little press I made to put n remove bushings.
> Did uppers n lowers with out cracking the chrome
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Nothin too spectacular but something I did that took hardly any time and about $36 dollars to make..
A buddy of mine was gonna throw out a shelving system that he used for his car care products, but I had another use for it!
It had some thin sheet metal shelves that were bent and could be repositioned with long skinny rods, but I had to make it better..









Cut out the gridwork on the sides and welded in 3/4" angle iron, took alot of measurements before tacking anything in place..









Picked up a half sheet of 1/2" Aspen wood to make the 14"x29" shelves, coated em with some poly..









Sanded,primed up, and painted the rack House of Kolor Snowwhite Pearl & cleared..









I had drilled a hole in each corner of the angle iron, so the shelves could be screwed down, & welded a couple tabs to the top crossbar for my plaque mount!









The end result... My Ghettoblaster Shrine! :biggrin:

















just picked up a 6-outlet Surge protector for it yesterday.. mounted on the bottom shelf so all cords are run clean now..


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

http://youtu.be/SavVH4W1lxc

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

JustCruisin said:


> Nothin too spectacular but something I did that took hardly any time and about $36 dollars to make..
> A buddy of mine was gonna throw out a shelving system that he used for his car care products, but I had another use for it!
> It had some thin sheet metal shelves that were bent and could be repositioned with long skinny rods, but I had to make it better..
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

:ninja:


----------



## afharris2000 (Jul 16, 2005)

*
ttt*


----------



## afharris2000 (Jul 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

BIG STUART~GT said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

Bump


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

KAKALAK said:


> :rofl:


cool,I had couple of those , carrying on my shoulder back in the day. break dancing..lol cool shrine


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)




----------



## hydromech (Aug 29, 2013)

two different units one with a 8-valve manifold and another with a 4-valve manifold with dual slow downs


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I love how clean all the wiring is. Looks great


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

The HOK was probably nicer than it had to be. t


JustCruisin said:


> Nothin too spectacular but something I did that took hardly any time and about $36 dollars to make..
> A buddy of mine was gonna throw out a shelving system that he used for his car care products, but I had another use for it!
> It had some thin sheet metal shelves that were bent and could be repositioned with long skinny rods, but I had to make it better..
> 
> ...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

OUTHOPU said:


> I love how clean all the wiring is. Looks great


X2 Nothing drives me crazier that spaghetti wiring


----------

